# Which shirt verison do you like better? Need help picking!



## JellyFishQueen (Jan 15, 2018)

I am going to Universal Studios and I like to wear theme shirts to the park. However, I can't seem to pick which version I like better! I love all three! So, I'm looking for opinion on these three versions. Which one do you like better?


----------



## BayAreaBeautyBlogger (Jan 15, 2018)

That's a tough decision! I'd go for the 1st one, with just the black outline of the design. Let me know what you end up picking and have fun!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ester Virga (Oct 20, 2019)

I think both of them are looking awesome. However, I like the grey more. I can understand how tough it is to go with a single option. I am also willing to get an awesome men graphic tee for my husband from here but it is getting tough for me to go with a single option because I like all of them. However, I shortlisted these two. What do you think which one is more good.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 11, 2020)

BayAreaBeautyBlogger said:


> That's a tough decision! I'd go for the 1st one, with just the black outline of the design. Let me know what you end up picking and have fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel that I would go for the first one as well.


----------

